# How long does the EDIT button work on posts?



## eli7

Greetings,
I used to edit my posts even two days after they were written, but it seems that the edit button just works for some hours.
Is it the problem on my side or the rules have been changed?


----------



## Peterdg

As far as I know, the edit function has always worked for 24 hours.


----------



## eli7

Really?! I clearly remember editing a post after 30_40 hours.
What's the explanation?


----------



## aloofsocialite

I don't remember what it was on vBulletin, my impression is that Peterdg is correct, that it was 24 hours. I'm also fairly certain that it's 24 hours on this new XenForo iteration as well.


----------



## irinet

Yes, it only works for 24 hours, and I use it quite often.


----------



## Peterdg

aloofsocialite said:


> I don't remember what it was on vBulletin


I do. It was also 24 hours.


----------



## JustKate

It was always 24 hours - at least in the three years that I've been a regular visitor here. I'm not sure what technical peculiarities allowed you to edit posts 30-40 hours after posting, eli, but all I can say is, somehow you lucked out. I wouldn't count on it happening again any time soon.


----------



## eli7

Thanks all.


----------

